# Here we go again - I'm getting a bit fed up



## Steve Maskery (8 Jun 2017)

At about 2pm today, I thought I'd better go out and vote. So I went downstairs from my office, sat down to put my shoes on and looked out of the window.

Where's my car?

Had a look round. My key cupboard was open, my handbag was on the floor, open. All the keys were gone, by bag was empty of all things useful.

I had heard a noise at the front door, but I thought it was the postman. I looked out of the window and saw someone come out of my gate, but it wasn't postie, so I assumed it was the daily barrage of junk mail. That was at about 12; at least, lunchtime. I would say that I ALWAYS lock my front door. I'm certainly not in the habit of leaving it unlocked. Perhaps this was just one lapse. There is no sign of a forced entry. But I always lock up. If it was unlocked, it's been unlocked since yesterday afternoon.

So I've had to cancel my bank cards, I'm going to have to change all my locks, including my workshop locks.

The police have recovered my car, but it has been involved in an "incident", just a few streets away, so, as a 14-year-old vehicle, it will be written off, it has zero value to start with. And my excess means that I shall quite possibly receive nothing at all.

The only glimmer of hope is that when it was crashed, two people were seen running away. It was witnessed and the police have two names, at least one of which they recognise.

So I have no wheels, an insecure house and I can't go out to vote until I can get the house secure.

I'm getting really %^&*(*&^% off at people thinking they can just take my stuff.

I'm not a happy bunny.


----------



## Racers (8 Jun 2017)

Hanging is to good for them Steve.

They won't be bothered about the amount of hassle and heartache they have caused you, scum, that's the only word for them.

Pete


----------



## Stanleymonkey (8 Jun 2017)

Bloody hell - that's awful.

If you were a bit closer - I'd give you a lift to the polling station. Can you cab it and ask a neighbour to house sit for twenty minutes.


----------



## Woodmonkey (8 Jun 2017)

That's terrible Steve. I can't believe you've got a handbag.


----------



## SVB (8 Jun 2017)

:evil: Sorry to hear that.


----------



## YorkshireMartin (8 Jun 2017)

Steve Maskery":1xwggc77 said:


> At about 2pm today, I thought I'd better go out and vote. So I went downstairs from my office, sat down to put my shoes on and looked out of the window.
> 
> Where's my car?
> 
> ...



Hope you get your wallet and keys back, fingers crossed they are left in the car?


----------



## Lons (8 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear that Steve it's bloody awful but all too common, the b*stards!

I came home yesterday to a note saying my missus had taken the dog out for a walk, went out the back door and locked it but left the front door unlocked, she'd been out half an hour. She wonders why I was so annoyed. :roll: #-o (hammer)


----------



## AES (8 Jun 2017)

Oh crikey, really VERY sorry to hear that Steve. Just what you did NOT need with your previous history of workshop equipment theft.

Hope the little barstewards get caught, AND that you get at least something back for the car.

Chin up mate

AES


----------



## Sheffield Tony (8 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear this.

Whilst on the subject, it may be obvious to everyone here, but it's worth making sure you don't keep keys etc where they are accessible by "letterbox fishing". I moved our key hooks after seeing it done on a TV show.


----------



## Peter Sefton (8 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear this Steve


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Jun 2017)

Sorry to read this, Steve.
We left the door open (it still goes against the grain to lock doors, having grown up in houses that had doors we didn't even have the keys to) and at about 4am my wife heard something downstairs. She went downstairs and found her rifled handbag ... on the settee next to the sleeping dog. Steering lock required for car, change of house locks - the one large bunch of keys they left behind were the keys of large bank she worked in. Thankful for small mercies.


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 Jun 2017)

Good advice, Tony. My keys are in a cupboard, not far from the front door (well you don't keep them in the attic, do you?) but not accessible from the letterbox.

Thank you all for your commiserations.

Noggsy doesn't post these days, but if he does read this, I'd like him to know that I was very impressed with the police response. I've not had that many interactions with the police in my lifetime, but those which I have had have been very mixed, from "I can't be pineappled to with this" (I have no doubt that that will come out as "pineappled") to very good indeed. Today's was exemplary. Really good.

The officer who came to interview me was a Sikh. So after we had done the necessary, which took AGES, we talked about religion (I have a history but I'm very ex), and my (very limited) experience of India and Pakistan. I learned things I didn't know. It was all very positive.

I'm just encouraged that they know who has done it; proving it and getting justice may be more problematic.


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 Jun 2017)

Woodmonkey":1m8z9gcy said:


> That's terrible Steve. I can't believe you've got a handbag.



Hah, bleeping hah. 
You'll have to do better than that, I've heard all the jokes before. Is that really the best you can come up with?

But thank you for the (bigger) sentiment.


----------



## Robbo3 (9 Jun 2017)

What a bar steward of a thing to happen.

How the heck do they know when to strike. Do they go round trying every door? Surely someone would report that as suspicious.

We had an elderly neighbour burgled whilst she was in the house. I asked the police who attended how they knew which house to pick on, but they wouldn't tell me so I presume the burglar had prior information that it was an easy target.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Jun 2017)

I had a phone call from a police woman who said I'm sorry, Mr P, I've just seen the ongoing emails - you should have been told after the first one we're not interested in cases like that.


----------



## RogerS (9 Jun 2017)

That's bloody annoying, Steve. I hope that you get at least some recompense and the scrotes get their due deserts (although I very much doubt it). Funnily enough, I'm in the process of getting a security camera ...at least if I'm out and I get an alert, then I know that when I dial 999 and utter the magic words "Registered Firearm on site" then the response should be swift.


----------



## lurker (9 Jun 2017)

sorry to hear that Steve


----------



## transatlantic (9 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear this Steve 





Woodmonkey":ukyltbo7 said:


> That's terrible Steve. I can't believe you've got a handbag.



hahahahahahahah!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Jun 2017)

RogerS":tmgszhur said:


> That's bloody annoying, Steve. I hope that you get at least some recompense and the scrotes get their due deserts (although I very much doubt it). Funnily enough, I'm in the process of getting a security camera ...at least if I'm out and I get an alert, then I know that when I dial 999 and utter the magic words "Registered Firearm on site" then the response should be swift.



Many years ago we had a puppy and six month old puppy put down because they were implicated in sheep worrying -they were led off our smallholding by a neighbour's dog that was actually doing the damage, but its owner denied it ever came onto our property (despite his being our gardener, and his dog coming to visit him on its own) and refused to have it put down.
One Saturday afternoon shortly afterwards I saw the dog outside our front door. I phoned the police and asked them if they were prepared to do anything, as the animal had cost us several hundred pounds. They said no. I said fine I'll shoot it. Two police cars were there within five minutes.  
I did shoot it in the end - two BBs refilled with rock salt up the behind from 20 yards. Didn't see the dog again for about three years.


----------



## Harbo (9 Jun 2017)

Very sorry to hear your news Steve - there's some very horrible people out there!
Hope you get matters resolved quickly.

Rod


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Jun 2017)

I spoke to the police again today. The car has been forensically examined, but they have not yet released it to me. I guess that will be Monday at the earliest now.

My car keys were in it, but not the house keys, so my next expensive job it to change all the flippin' locks. They also stripped it of one of my 2 roof bars and my spare wheel and jack. Needless to say, the bottles of booze they took were not left in there. I keep a couple of kites in the car, too, I'd forgotten about them. At least one remains. I hope it's my foil, that was expensive.

I've spent the day at my mate Charlie's house, being to him what Ray was to me, sarking a new roof over his conservatory. So I've had a very pleasant distraction all day. Home now and feel bad again.

Still there is one thing to be said for all this stress - I'm now at my lowest weight for years, and I'm not doing this diet quite as religiously as I was. I've lost 3lb since yesterday morning!


----------



## DTR (9 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear that Steve. Hopefully the culprits will catch some terribly painful venereal disease.


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Jun 2017)

If I had my way, they wouldn't get the chance to catch it...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Jun 2017)

Baking, Steve. You need to do some baking. Beating the crepe out of a big lump of dough'll make you feel better.


----------



## garethharvey (10 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear this, it must be incredibly frustrating for you. And even if they do get caught, the punishment will not be in proportion to the crime they have committed.

Have you considered a security camera. I bought an 8 camera system a few years ago, the entire outside of the house is covered. At least you would be able to give the police a picture of them


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Jun 2017)

I have just traced the arrsole who bulldozed my garden wall with a film from my neighbour's security video. The police weren't interested as I didn't have the registration number.


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Jun 2017)

That's great news, Phil, I'm very pleased to hear it.

And I've just been out and bought a new car 
Well, not new, obviously, it's 3 years old, but it's only done 9500 miles, so I shall be mobile again on Wednesday.


----------



## monkeybiter (10 Jun 2017)

Steve, like everyone else reading this I sympathise completely, it just goes to show how powerless all us law abiding citizens can be, and I understand the effect events like this can have on 'mood'. 
But to put this into perspective, you were able to buy a replacement before the insurers have even taken their pens out of their pockets, and park it outside your own house with your very enviable workshop. Just stroll around town and have a look at those around you and allow yourself just a little smug grin once in a while.


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Jun 2017)

You are right Mike, I am in fact very lucky (as well as being a bit unlucky). I do still have savings from the sale of my family home, it's what I am living on. It has taken a bit of a hit with this mind, but hey, I can't be without a car, I don't want to be buying a succession of jalopies and you are a long time dead. It doesn't have to last for ever, does it?
My replacement bank cards arrived today, which is pretty efficient, and that means that this evening job is to change my banking passwords. There was a USB stick on my front door key ring and I don't actually know what was on it.
I have found a wallet I have had for years, but never used. I need to buy a coin purse (I don't like having loose change in my pocket).
I've disabled the alarm zapper, so as soon as my locks arrive I should be secure again, or at least as secure as I can expect.
This new car is a bit smaller than my old one, so I think I should be able to get it down to the patio reasonably easily. With my old one, it was possible but I had only an inch or two clearance each side. I'm hoping I shall be able to drive this in, turn it round and drive out again. I've got to clear the area first, it is covered in firewood at the mo!

I have been thinking about changing my car for the last few years, but I've never found exactly what I wanted and as my car had ceased to depreciate and was as scruffy as could be, I had no qualms about using it in place of a pick-up truck to take stuff to the skip, for example. Now I shall have to be a bit less gung-ho with it.

When I saw this car on t'internet I knew it was perfect. A little older than I had wanted, but exactly the right spec, even my preferred colour. It has only been in the showroom two days so the salesman wouldn't move on price, which was already lower than I expected to have to pay to get what I wanted, but I did get a set of roof bars out of him. So happy bunny about that.

He is trying to sell me gap insurance. Is it worth it? Has anyone here had it and used it?


----------



## monkeybiter (10 Jun 2017)

Steve Maskery":9u2er72a said:


> my car had ceased to depreciate


I'd never thought of it like that. Suddenly I feel financially astute.


----------



## marcros (10 Jun 2017)

Steve Maskery":2e2yh2dy said:


> He is trying to sell me gap insurance. Is it worth it? Has anyone here had it and used it?



GAP insurance usually covers that chunk of depreciation that a brand new car looses as soon as it leaves the forecourt. If you buy brand new, as soon as you leave the forecourt, you have a used car, so there is a difference in price if it is stolen/written off. GAP insurance covers only this difference, so you can buy a replacement brand new car. 

On a 3 year old car, you shouldn't have this issue. You buy a 3 year old car, and if it is written off, the value is a 3 year and a few days old, with no real difference in value.

Personally, I would consider it on a brand new or new but preregistered car, but anything over a year old, I wouldn't. Your money, your choice though.


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Jun 2017)

But this GAP insurances lasts for 3 years, for £299. So say it becomes worth half what I pay now, and gets written off, the insures pay me and this insurance pays out the same again. It seems a bit strange to me, TBH.


----------



## Retired (11 Jun 2017)

Hi,

Sorry to learn of your troubles Steve but you sound to be getting straight at last also the theft has prompted you to upgrade your car.

Last July Bron and I bought our new Yeti and we took out gap insurance but never ever again from a car dealer. In 2014 we bought a new Fabia Monte Carlo and took out the main dealer gap insurance at £399 for the three years but when we traded the Monte in last year we were more streetwise so shopped online; we saved a heck of a lot of money by going with LV and the online application was very easy as was getting the quote.

Better luck for the future Steve.

Kind regards, Col.


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Jun 2017)

As you know, Steve, my Internet access is erratic at the moment, so only just now read this...

Really sorry to hear the bad news, but glad you have found a car already. We have been burgled several times: you feel violated - it's a lot more horrid than just the loss of things.

E.


----------



## pcb1962 (12 Jun 2017)

Steve Maskery":6o7426cv said:


> But this GAP insurances lasts for 3 years, for £299. So say it becomes worth half what I pay now, and gets written off, the insures pay me and this insurance pays out the same again. It seems a bit strange to me, TBH.


It does seem very cheap for what you potentially get from them. I've bought a brand new car this year and paid £600 for 5 years gap insurance, not from the dealer, I got it from car2cover
There are 2 types, one will pay you the difference between what your insurance co pays out and what it costs you to replace with same age and mileage, the other gives you the difference between your payout and a brand new car, which could be tens of thousands in 5 years time. For £120 a year that seemed like a good deal to me.


----------



## AJB Temple (12 Jun 2017)

I have used it when buying new motorcycles. The gap insurance covered the difference between depreciated insured value and new replacement. It was £200 and the reason I did it was certain motorbikes are like thief magnets in London, even when data tagged and fitted with a tracker, immobiliser and alarm.


----------



## DiscoStu (12 Jun 2017)

My understanding of gap insurance is:

Say you buy a car for 10k and pay £1000 deposit. A year later you have an accident and the car is worth £7k and there is £8k of finance left on it. Then gap insurance pays the £1k shortage on the finance so you're not in negative equity. Other people have told me it's like a new for old option but that's not how I read it. Worth being really sure what you're getting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Jun 2017)

My daughter has just taken one out, hers was definitely sold to her as that she would get the full value back.


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Jun 2017)

There are (at least) two types, it would appear. Back to original invoice price and replacement cost of a like-for-like vehicle.


----------



## RogerS (12 Jun 2017)

Steve Maskery":cr29c9ia said:


> There are (at least) two types, it would appear. Back to original invoice price and replacement cost of a like-for-like vehicle.



Who decides what constitutes the 'like-for-like' ?


----------



## pcb1962 (12 Jun 2017)

Steve Maskery":3mfjno6k said:


> There are (at least) two types, it would appear. Back to original invoice price and replacement cost of a like-for-like vehicle.


At least 4 types according to the company I used:

Return To Invoice Gap Insurance – explained.
“This option pays the difference between your motor insurer’s write off settlement and your motor dealer’s original invoice price. This insurance assists with settlement of finance agreements too.”
Suitable for finance and cash customers with new or used vehicles.

Vehicle Replacement Insurance – explained.
“This option pays the difference between your motor insurer’s write off settlement and the cost of an equivalent replacement – even if the cost is more than you originally paid. This option assists with settlement of finance agreements too.”
Suitable for finance and cash customers with new or used vehicles.

Finance & Contract Hire Gap Insurance – explained.
“This option pays the difference between your motor insurers write off settlement and what your dealer arranged finance or leasing company require to end your agreement.”
Suitable for finance, leasing and contract hire customers with new or used vehicles.

Agreed Value Gap Insurance – explained.
“Will pay the difference between your motor insurer’s write off settlement and the Agreed Value which is 105% of Glasses Guide Retail value at time of purchasing this cover”.
Suitable for finance and cash customers.


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Jun 2017)

Ho idea, Rog.
Thanks pcb, that link quotes me 109 c.f. 299 from the dealer.


----------



## RogerS (12 Jun 2017)

Only reason for asking is that when our new 200SX was written-off, our policy provided for a replacement new car of the same type. But Nissan had stopped making them and there was no clause in the policy to cover this eventuality. I had it on good authority that that rendered the contract effectively nugatory and the insurance company could simply refund me my premium and walk away. Fortunately they didn't think about that.


----------



## Harbo (12 Jun 2017)

I took one out but deferred it for a year as my main insurance company covered new for old during the first year.
The main dealer wanted £799 - I got it for £239.

Rod


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Jun 2017)

I've been to see my poorly car today, the Police have released it. God it's a mess. Wing mirror smashed off, bodywork damage. The front wheel has been replaced by the spare and that is destroyed too. One roof bar missing. One. Why one? Electric tyre inflator and my WW2 Air Force woollen blanket that was my dad's. Pineapples.

It didn't help its appearance that it was covered in fingerprint powder.

But every cloud and all that. I picked this up yesterday:












It's just over 3 years old but hasn't done 10K miles yet. As you can see I did get it onto the patio at the back and turn it round, but it was a 7 point turn. And getting out this morning was a nightmare, I had to keep moving it an inch at a time, get out, and see where I was. Far too close for comfort. I shall try driving in and reversing out. I could do that with my Laguna, just, and this car is a tad smaller.

I did buy GAP, but online. Dealer wanted 299 for 3 years, I bought 5 years for 201. So thank you very much pcb.


----------



## Racers (15 Jun 2017)

Looks nice Steve.

Pete


----------



## SteveF (15 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear your loss Steve
stick some bamboo plant poles into some wooden blocks and put them in your turning path
if you see it move your too close
you will soon judge the distance

Steve


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Jun 2017)

Steve,

I'm so sorry to hear about the damage and loss that you suffered.

All the best,

Neil

PS I'll be in touch about the Sunday lunch soon.


----------



## AES (15 Jun 2017)

Looks very respectable Steve. Let's hope that this is the end of all your troubles - I notice it's an Estate, so enough room to get respectable sized wood in the back - unless you're going to be converting "Maskery's Meistershop & Jigs Emporium" into a 2 story enterprise that is!  

AES


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Jun 2017)

It's dead posh, I love it. Satnav, proximity sensors, automatic lights, cruise control, reversing camera, climate control. Never had any of that. It doesn't park itself though, newer ones do.
The only downgrade is that the back window does not open independently of the tailgate. My Renault did that and whilst I did not often use it, it was jolly useful when I did, for long stuff.
I've spoken to the salesman and he is going to send me a tonneau cover.


----------



## Doug B (16 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear your bad news Steve


----------



## whiskywill (16 Jun 2017)

Steve Maskery":xspqhofb said:


> It's dead posh, I love it. Satnav, proximity sensors, automatic lights, cruise control, reversing camera, climate control. Never had any of that. It doesn't park itself though, newer ones do.
> The only downgrade is that the back window does not open independently of the tailgate. My Renault did that and whilst I did not often use it, it was jolly useful when I did, for long stuff.
> I've spoken to the salesman and he is going to send me a tonneau cover.



I also like the "posh" bits. I have a two month old Sportage and can now park in spaces I previously avoided.


----------



## AES (16 Jun 2017)

I dunno about "posh", but my little Pug is 3 years old and has parking sensors (rear only) as standard. Just as well really because like many other modern cars I think, however you sit in the driving seat, and wriggle around as much as you like, you cannot see ANY corner of the car at all , front or rear!

Also like many other cars I think, the windscreen has such a "sexy" slant/slope to it that under some sunlight conditions, AND under some night lighting conditions too, you CAN hardly see out of the screen at all - just reflections from inside the (predominantly) black interior!

I hope your Kia is better in both respects Steve.

AES


----------



## Claymore (16 Jun 2017)

........


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Jun 2017)

My friends told me I must never leave it out on the street as it is a twit-magnet (or something akin). I said it will be a babe-magnet, to which they replied that the best I could possibly hope for is a granny-magnet.
Heigh ho.


----------



## AES (16 Jun 2017)

And what's wrong with a Granny magnet pray?

 

AES


----------



## Claymore (16 Jun 2017)

........


----------



## RogerS (17 Jun 2017)

My wife told me I was not rich enough to be a Sugar-Daddy and too old to be a Toy Boy 

Nice wheels, Steve


----------



## Terry - Somerset (17 Jun 2017)

I have always thought gap insurance yet another way garages exploit punters when buying a new car- along with floor mats, paint protection, extended warranties, service plans etc etc. They make back any discount they have to give on the head line price on overpriced extras for which sales staff earn significant bonuses.

Most new cars are repairable in event of any other than major damage simply because even on a fairly basic car repairs would need to exceed £7-10k . I am happy (or perhaps fortunate) never to have had a major write off claim in 40 years. So my strong opinion is not to buy gap insurance in the first place to cover an improbable risk for most. If you do feel nervous about not being covered find an independent policy as the one sold to you by the dealer will almost certainly be overpriced by a factor of 2 or 3.


----------



## lurker (20 Jun 2017)

Enough of all this trivia about a damn car!
What we all really want to see is your new handbag


----------



## BearTricks (20 Jun 2017)

Sheffield Tony":3r5qp1hf said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> Whilst on the subject, it may be obvious to everyone here, but it's worth making sure you don't keep keys etc where they are accessible by "letterbox fishing". I moved our key hooks after seeing it done on a TV show.



I left my keys on a shelf by the front door once then closed the door behind me on the way out. I had to jump over the back fence, get a length of wicker or bamboo or something that I'd bought for my tomato plants and try to fish the keys out through the letterbox.

Two unsavoury looking blokes walked past while we were doing it, both with cans of special brew in their hands. One volunteered to do it for us, so we let him, and he had the keys in our hands in under five seconds. We'd been trying to hook them for twenty minutes.


----------



## Steve Maskery (30 Jun 2017)

Every cloud and all that.

The insurance company have paid out.

I'd been thinking of changing my car for years, but as my old one just kept going and going, and I don't drive much anyway, and now mum's gone it will be even less, it just seemed like spending a great deal of money for no greater facility. But when I did go and look, I was being offered £100, and in one case just £60, in PX. Given that I had a £200 excess on my policy, I was not expecting anything at all.

So it was with some astonishment that I accepted their initial of..., well, shall we just say more. A lot more. Many times more than its PX valuation.

The milky bars are on me.


----------



## RogerS (30 Jun 2017)

Good news, Steve. But, um, you do know that you should reject the initial offer (they expect you to).


----------



## Steve Maskery (30 Jun 2017)

I know. But a) I hate arguing and b) it was a good offer. So why not just take the money and run.


----------



## rafezetter (30 Jun 2017)

Seems like the universe got tired of watching you drive around in a banger and made you do something about it, then gave you a bonus for all the aggro 

How's the toms doing?


----------



## MarkDennehy (30 Jun 2017)

Steve Maskery":3qwyf1qf said:


> I know. But a) I hate arguing and b) it was a good offer. So why not just take the money and run.


To be fair, you could hardly take the money and drive...




...I'll get my hat.


----------



## Woodchips2 (30 Jun 2017)

Could be the start of a run of luck Steve (hammer) 

Regards Keith


----------

